# front license plate frame



## tamerlane57 (Aug 21, 2006)

The GM Body color frame for the front license plate is the very best but unfortunately only fits the corvettes I've found out. They have it in Victory Red which is torrid red. (P/N 17800634 Ref: 74U). The site which handles this is: www.topflightrepro.com. They didn't think it would work for a GTO and advised me to contact GM. I contacted the Pontiac dealership and was told they have part number 17800938 which appears to be similar but there was no picture and they didn't know if it was for the front or not. Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*My GTO came with a snap on front license plate frame. Even got one for the SAP front too. Didn't you get one? If you did get one, have you thought about painting it, perhaps with spray paint match from a parts house?*


----------



## tamerlane57 (Aug 21, 2006)

*license plate frame*

That's a good idea. I will check. I'm wondering if anyone on the forum has tried this?


----------

